# Gen2s have PCV issues too...



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pcv is no different then anything else. 

Nothing lasts forever. Parts fail.

What you speak. Is a typical worn out pcv since the beginning of it's time. 

They've always needed to be replaced. Every 30k miles. Back in the day. 

They weren't as complicated or expensive back then.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I make my living on the fact that things break, and nothing lasts forever. This scenario is a cautionary tale. Nothing's worn out. No parts failed. 

This is a compromised system due to the vehicles use scenario.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The emissions standards and laws that so many of you love are responsible for the types of system conditions that develop and the cost associated with repair.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The emissions standards and laws that so many of you love are responsible for the types of system conditions that develop and the cost associated with repair.


I'm absolutely fine with that.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> I'm absolutely fine with that.


I'm not a climate science denier. LOL. I'm very happy that cars aren't by default, stinky leaky beasts anymore. And of course as mentioned before, issues like this are good for my livelihood. 

I am however not a fan of the integration of the automobile into the internet of things, and I do have a bit of an issue with the intrusiveness of govt mandated safety systems, and the affect that has on automobiles as a driving enthusiast. But all of that is for another thread. LOL


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh that's good 

Yeah I can understand that. Digital integration is a much stickier situation for sure.


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks for the information, Maven. I hope to get 300,000 miles out of my Cruze, so I've been compiling a list of maintenance items to do diligently as well as future potential component failures to keep an eye out for. I don't expect to get 300,000 miles out of the car without minor work, I just hope to achieve that without major roadblocks. My biggest fear is piston failure, but I've been using premium to hopefully keep that at bay. 

I don't want to turn this into an oil thread, but maybe you could define "good" oil? I've been using Mobil 1 since the 3rd oil change. First 2 oil changes were freebies at the dealer, who knows what they put in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

93bandit said:


> Thanks for the information, Maven. I hope to get 300,00I've been using Mobil 1 since the 3rd oil change.


Might want to check some of the oil threads. Someone observed that most of the turbo failures happened to Mobil 1 users. The product was ground-breaking back in the day. But I'm not sure as it measures up against the competition anymore.


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> Might want to check some of the oil threads. Someone observed that most of the turbo failures happened to Mobil 1 users. The product was ground-breaking back in the day. But I'm not sure as it measures up against the competition anymore.


Is this an example of correlation does not necessarily mean causation? If people use what GM recommends, Mobil 1 Dexos1 Gen2 is probably a very popular oil. If it's used more than other types of oils, it stands to reason that statistically there would be more piston failures in cars that also used Mobil 1 than less popular brands. I'm not arguing with you, just trying to look objectively at the situation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good to know. Honestly all my car does most of the time anymore is short <5 mile trips, although it does get taken for a good highway jaunt every few weekends. Fortunately the LE2 warms up to operating temperature quickly, so I'm usually near [coolant] operating temp by the time it gets shut back off again.

It's been running a good quality synthetic since early in its life, and it does get wound out every now and again.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The oils might meet gm specs. Don't think they all work as good though. 

I did ONE freebie from the dealer and took it out after about 3 days. 

When your engine won't cool down and your economy tanks. That's NOT a good oil.

And most of the pistons were such oil changes. Don't know what everyone else has read but I've only seen one so far that used a lube shop.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I've never done a single one where the customer had any history of using Mobil1.(gen2 PCV systems and pistons, turbos on gen1s weren't a big failure around here...maybe a dozen in all the years. I've done at least 3 times that many piston jobs on Cruze alone, probably approaching 100 all in counting Malibu and CUVs, and this is the 4th Cruze







PCV clogging in a month)

Another one bites the dust....37000miles. only 8000miles on engine. Oil leaks are most common, but p1101 also present sometimes


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Maven:

Is it easy to check this item? Where is it located on the cam cover?

Thanks for pointing this out. I thought the three PCV valves were the only thing to do maintenance on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ma v e n said:


> The emissions standards and laws that so many of you love are responsible for the types of system conditions that develop and the cost associated with repair.


You can eliminate all emissions system requirements simply by going with an electric car. As for the reduced emissions, getting rid of urban smog and the associated and documented direct impact on human health is worth the headaches.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

SONICJIM said:


> Maven:
> 
> Is it easy to check this item? Where is it located on the cam cover?
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out. I thought the three PCV valves were the only thing to do maintenance on.


No, it's not easy to check. You have to remove the cover and that is laborious and requires special tools to do properly. The 3 valves themselves require no maintenance.

It's inside the cover at the cylinder head level, under the rear valve


----------



## cruzeturboukraine (Dec 23, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> No, it's not easy to check. You have to remove the cover and that is laborious and requires special tools to do properly. The 3 valves themselves require no maintenance.
> 
> It's inside the cover at the cylinder head level, under the rear valve




_Hello! Is there a part number for this PCV valve that is located under the valve cover? And is it the same for Malibu 1.5?_


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't know about the 1.5 but I'd think it be the same with all 1.4s. Would make sense to use the same part but who knows. 

Best way to find out is look up the part on any parts store website.


----------



## cruzeturboukraine (Dec 23, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Don't know about the 1.5 but I'd think it be the same with all 1.4s. Would make sense to use the same part but who knows.
> 
> Best way to find out is look up the part on any parts store website.


_I would like to ask you to write the part number of the PCV valves so that I would order them from the USA. I myself am from Ukraine, and in my country there are no spare parts for Cruise or Malibu, because they were not officially sold in Ukraine, and we buy a car from you in the USA at insurance auctions in a broken state.
I would be very grateful if you could email me the part codes of the PCV valves that are built into the valve cover._


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

cruzeturboukraine said:


> _I would like to ask you to write the part number of the PCV valves so that I would order them from the USA. I myself am from Ukraine, and in my country there are no spare parts for Cruise or Malibu, because they were not officially sold in Ukraine, and we buy a car from you in the USA at insurance auctions in a broken state.
> I would be very grateful if you could email me the part codes of the PCV valves that are built into the valve cover._


Look at rockauto.com


----------



## max762 (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know how to take the pcv valve off on a 2018 cruze.dont know what kind of bolt is holding it on.thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

max762 said:


> Does anyone know how to take the pcv valve off on a 2018 cruze.dont know what kind of bolt is holding it on.thanks.


It’s a one time use bolt. You’ll have to cut a notch into it with a Dremel or use a bolt extractor.


----------



## max762 (Apr 27, 2014)

Are you serious, who's the moron who came up with this.


----------



## max762 (Apr 27, 2014)

Does it screw out?Then the replacement has a bolt that screws in?


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

All these emission controls do exactly nothing for climate change mitigation. Fuel in = carbon dioxide in the atmosphere, period full stop. The only thing that helps is to use less fuel.

Emission controls of this sort are key to local air pollution like carbon monoxide, unburned hydrocarbons, nitrogen oxides, pollution that leads to local smog. Not helpful for global warming. Actually, to the degree they decrease fuel economy, they are detrimental for global warming.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

max762 said:


> Does it screw out?Then the replacement has a bolt that screws in?


Yes

The idea behind the "tamper proof/resistant" bolt is that it's part of the car's emissions control system, and is their way of preventing it from being rerouted/modified.

Not sure how many people were doing that besides properly fixing the mess that was the Gen 1 system, but here we are.


----------

